# Impulse buy . . .



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys!

I wasn't really planning on buying a fish for awhile until I had his tank completely ready. Well I'm sure plenty of you know how that plan goes.. I just walked into Petsmart to check prices for fluorite and browse the bettas of course (which, for the most part, looked very healthy. I was impressed). Little did I know I would be walking out of there with one. Two, if I had my way. But both the ones I wanted were 13 each and I just didn't have that much on me, so I had to choose. </3 

I ended up going for him because his coloring would look so great against the black sand - he's a frosty teal with hints of red that I didn't notice until after I brought him home! I haven't thought of a name for him yet, but I was thinking something mystical like elvin or gaelic.. or a "fairy" name as my mom would say. He looooves the fairy moss and frogbit, he spends most of his time darting over and under the roots.

Deez some picz. Any name suggestions? Before I pull out the handy dandy baby name book.. yes I have a baby name book. Mostly for Sims and betta fish. ahahahaha


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh he's stunning! I see you named him bullet, good choice.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice find, and yes its very addicting owning these little guys, right now we have 2 veiltail males 2 crowntail males 2 halfmoon males a king halfmoon male and 3 female crown tails


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Ooh he's stunning! I see you named him bullet, good choice.


Bullet is actually kind of a temporary name.. my brother gave it to him on the ride home because he was darting around the bowl and "Titanium" was on the radio. X) Bullet hasn't really stuck much for me, so I am still open to suggestions. Thank you though


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> Nice find, and yes its very addicting owning these little guys, right now we have 2 veiltail males 2 crowntail males 2 halfmoon males a king halfmoon male and 3 female crown tails


It really is, they're so fun. geez, that is so cool. I hope to have many little guys/girls like that one day


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous petstore fish!


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you very much! I thought so too.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

minanicole said:


> I haven't thought of a name for him yet, but I was thinking something mystical like elvin or gaelic.. or a "fairy" name as my mom would say. He looooves the fairy moss and frogbit, he spends most of his time darting over and under the roots.


He's so pretty!

What's one of your favorite books or movies? What about picking a name from that?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! My betta looks EXACTLY like him (not the one in my profile pic)! They could be the same fish! :O


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh ok! Then I would name him frost. He seems a bit frosty with the light blue, I guess.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Magnus?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

He's a handsome boy. I like Bullet too but how about Steel or Titan?


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the idea of a "fairy" name for him! Maybe something Welsh?
Had to search a bit to find Welsh names that are pronounceable:
Colwyn 
Carwyn
Caerwyn
Ianto
Taran


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

Littlebluefishlets: That is true - I was also throwing around the idea of the name George from Curious George because... he is so fearless and sticks his nose into everything. Like he'll come right up to anything I stick in the water and he'll actually get in my way a lot of times. It's pretty comical.

eemmais: no way?! I want to see pictures!! Maybe they're long lost twins or something ;-)

Mattsbettas: That's a good one, he does have the frosty tint to him.. Especially if the tank was designed to resemble an ice kingdom or something! that would be such a neat design and perfect name! I actually want to see that done now.

Kwomais: I like the name Magnus! Except it feels very heavy if you know what I mean. Like he strikes me as very flitty. That's why the name Poseidon (the name I had been thinking about for the second betta fish I almost bought) didn't really stick for me with this little guy.

Phaydra: Ya know what, Titan is actually something I would consider. Because he's so little and child-like (is it weird.. can a fish be childlike?) Titan would be cute. he's a little titan  I actually might use that. . .

Maddybelle: Yes that's the kind of sound I was going for  thank you so much for looking those up, my problem is finding a cool "fairy" sounding name without it being too feminine. I like those names - I'll have to look more into welsh names because I didn't think about that before.

Ironically, I've been calling him George the last few days because of the whole Curious George thing. But I really like Titan as well. I'll have to mull this one over. Thank you so much for the suggestions, guys. Everyone on this forum is so helpful and friendly. You all are da best.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

You can look it my album! I think the only thing that's noticeably different is their heads... Mine is the same color as his body except he has a few spots above his nose


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

eemmais said:


> You can look it my album! I think the only thing that's noticeably different is their heads... Mine is the same color as his body except he has a few spots above his nose


He's beautiful! He's got like a silver sheen to the pale blue that is very mystical and pretty. They have the same red-ish stripes! I can definitely see the resemblance


----------



## fishlips (Feb 15, 2013)

So what did you name him? He's beautiful. Aragorn, Legolas?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is so beautiful!!!


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

It's ironic you suggest those names because I have 2 cats named Gimli and Legolas! I ended up naming him George


----------

